# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Wta reparasi air pump

## ronyandry

Mohon bantuannya
pagi tadi air pumpa ogut Yasunaga LP 100H mati.   ::   ::  
penggunaan +/- 6 bulan
kondisi medin panas sepertinya tidak ada dengungan maupun udara yang keluar.
Apakah rekan2 perna mengalami hal seperti ini dan penyebabnya.
Betulinnya dimana ya ?   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kent

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om...jgn lupa cek konsumsi litriknya lho...krn gulungan reparasi biasanya mempengaruhi konsumsi listrik....biasanya jd bengkak....
> 
> 
> beda diameter kabel beda jumlah gulungan beda pula konsumsi listriknya.


betul om. Klo ga salah bagus tidak nya gulungan jg mempengaruhi.

----------


## fishparadise

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

